# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  نظر شما در مورد طراحی این سایت

## phpeproject.ir

سلام دوستان
میخواستم نظرتون رو درباره این سایت  phpeproject بدونم.
در مورد محیط و کلا سایت نظرات رو بگین برام مهمه مرسی

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام
من برنامه نویس تازه کار هستم نمی تونم از این دید نظر بدهم ولی از دید یک کاربر می گویم .وب سایت جالبی شده علی آقا .ترکیب رنگها وگرافیک اون عالیه . برای شما آرزوی موفقیت روز افزون دارم. :تشویق:

----------


## webdesign2

سلام کارت خیلی عالیه از گرافیک و  تنها مشکلش را دید پشتیبانیت که میره زیر هدر در کل کارت خوب بود و موفق باشید علی جان

----------


## phpeproject.ir

ممنون از نظرات دوستان

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

سلام دوست عزیز اول که bcakground اگر عوض کنی و یک طرح ساده بزاری خیلی خوبه و دیگه اینکه هر چه سادتر باشه قالب سایت بیشتر به دل میشینه و آنقدر سردرگم نیست یک کمی سایت را خلوت کن این فلش ها حذف کن
ولی در کل خوبه

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> سلام دوست عزیز اول که bcakground اگر عوض کنی و یک طرح ساده بزاری خیلی خوبه و دیگه اینکه هر چه سادتر باشه قالب سایت بیشتر به دل میشینه و آنقدر سردرگم نیست یک کمی سایت را خلوت کن این فلش ها حذف کن
> ولی در کل خوبه


 ممنون میشه چنتا طرح بک گراند بزارین ممنون میشم اما فلشها واقعا خوب نیست جاش میتونه چی باشه شما سردر گم شدین وقتی وارد سایت شدین؟

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

من به شخصه که خودم طراحی می کنم بیشتر سایت هارا بررسی کردم سایت هر چه ساده تر بهتر باعث کاربر بهتر بتونه بفهمه چی به چی هست و سریعا سایت را نبنده و دوما اینکه شما سایتی که طراحی کردی جنبه ی آموزشی داره پس باید طراحی design آموزشی باشه نه آنقدر گل منگول  کردی البته ببخشید خیلی خودمونی صحبت می کنم

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> من به شخصه که خودم طراحی می کنم بیشتر سایت هارا بررسی کردم سایت هر چه ساده تر بهتر باعث کاربر بهتر بتونه بفهمه چی به چی هست و سریعا سایت را نبنده و دوما اینکه شما سایتی که طراحی کردی جنبه ی آموزشی داره پس باید طراحی design آموزشی باشه نه آنقدر گل منگول  کردی البته ببخشید خیلی خودمونی صحبت می کنم


ممنونم حرف شما کاملا درسته در مورد بک گراند و طراحی من خودمم اعتقاد به سادگی دارم ممنونم
اما این نفهمیدم : _جنبه ی آموزشی داره پس باید طراحی design آموزشی باشه_

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

ببین دوست عزیز یک مثال ساده می زنم شما وقتی می روی سر کار با یک لباس مخصوص سر کار می روی و زمانی که می خواهی بری یک مجلس مهمانی با کلاس و شیک یک جور دیگه لابس می پوشی هر جا متناسب با خودش لباس مناسب را می پوشی 
شما وقتی سایت آموزشی می زنی پس design باید یک کم حالت رسمی تر به خود بگیره مثلا header سایت در زمینه موضوع مورد نظر آموزش کامپیوتر باشه و...

----------


## webdesign2

شما میتوانید به جای فلش از عکسهای gif استفاده کنید

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

دوست عزیز این نمونه را ببین البته وبلاگ ولی می تونی ایده بگیری
http://zero-and-one.blogfa.com/post-19.aspx

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> ببین دوست عزیز یک مثال ساده می زنم شما وقتی می روی سر کار با یک لباس مخصوص سر کار می روی و زمانی که می خواهی بری یک مجلس مهمانی با کلاس و شیک یک جور دیگه لابس می پوشی هر جا متناسب با خودش لباس مناسب را می پوشی 
> شما وقتی سایت آموزشی می زنی پس design باید یک کم حالت رسمی تر به خود بگیره مثلا header سایت در زمینه موضوع مورد نظر آموزش کامپیوتر باشه و...





> شما میتوانید به جای فلش از عکسهای gif استفاده کنید


اصلا ورشون میدارم اگه gif بزارم سنگین نمیشه ؟

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

با پسوند های gif و png کار کن و البته بیشتر هم png

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> با پسوند های gif و png کار کن و البته بیشتر هم png


 با jpg خوبه ولی من بیشتر از همون png استفاده میکنم

----------


## phpeproject.ir

دوستان کسی سایتی رو میشناسه که بکگراند ساده pattern داشته باشه؟

----------


## phpeproject.ir

دوستان نظرتون رو در مورد استایل جدید بگین نظرات اعمال شد

----------


## 2undercover

در کل خوبه!

یک چند تا نکته هم من میگم که بهتر بشه:

اگه دقت داشته باشید توی فوتر از فونت B Yekan استفاده کردید که متن فارسیش قشنگ شده ولی انگلیسیش زیاد جالب نیست چون این فونت , فونت فارسی هست به همین دلیل وقتی که توی یک قسمت هم متن فارسی دارید هم انگلیسی توی قسمت font-family نام دو تا فونت رو بیارین یکی برای فارسی یکی برای انگلیسی.اینجوری:

font-family: 'BYekan','OpenSans';


بهتره وقتی موس روی کلید ها میره به شکل Pointer در بیاد تا اون حسی که باید روی کلید کلیک بشه به کاربر القا بشه:


cursor: pointer;


اون div هایی هم که یک عکس به عنوان پس زمینه براشون قرار دادین و کنار هر بخش گذاشتین(ثبت نظر,عضویت و...) اون یکی که مال عضویت هست اومده روی دکمه که باعث میشه نشه روی کلید کلیک کرد!

فعلا همینارو داشته باشین تا بعد...!

----------


## refugee

روی رنگ بندی خیلی باید کار کنی ( صورتی سبز , سفید ؛ به نظر خودت این 3 رنگ با هم ست میشه ؟ )
گرافیک اصلا نداره , همش چارت و بوردر است , اگه یکم رو گرافیکش کار بشه خیلی خیلی جذبه سایت میره بالا 

در مورد کد نویسیش خوبه ( احساس میکنم بیشتر رو کد نویسی کار کردی )
چیز خاص دیگه ای هم نداره , فقط یکم شلوغ پلوغ شده اصلا ادم نمیدونه کجا باید بره ...

----------


## 2undercover

راستی یک نکته یادم رفت شما یک استایل به input ها دادی که وقتی روش focus می کنیم یک کادر بنفش دورش ظاهر میشه...تا اینجا مشکلی نیست ولی وقتی focus می کنیم یک استایل پیش فرض هم خود مرورگر اضافه می کنه که همون کادر نارنجی دورشه که با هم قاطی میشن برای اینکه اون استایل پیش فرض حذف بشه اینو به استایل هات اضافه کن:


:focus
{
   outline: none;
}

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> روی رنگ بندی خیلی باید کار کنی ( صورتی سبز , سفید ؛ به نظر خودت این 3 رنگ با هم ست میشه ؟ )
> گرافیک اصلا نداره , همش چارت و بوردر است , اگه یکم رو گرافیکش کار بشه خیلی خیلی جذبه سایت میره بالا 
> 
> در مورد کد نویسیش خوبه ( احساس میکنم بیشتر رو کد نویسی کار کردی )
> چیز خاص دیگه ای هم نداره , فقط یکم شلوغ پلوغ شده اصلا ادم نمیدونه کجا باید بره ...


من سعی کردم کلا خلوت باشه اما در مورد گرافیک نمیدونم شاید نظر شما این باشه دو ستان در مورد گرافیک با نظر این دوستمون موافق هستند؟

----------


## zeid32

گرافیک خوبه فقط منوها باید عوض بشه در کل رنگ بندی خوبه

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> گرافیک خوبه فقط منوها باید عوض بشه در کل رنگ بندی خوبه


ممنون دوستم ولی منوهای rtl گرافیکی کم گیر میاد بیشترشونم جذاب نیستند

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

*phpeproject.ir* 
   سلام دوست عزیز مورد چت آنلاین را می شه بگی چونه قرار دادی؟؟؟
آموزش یا چیزی هست در این زمینه
آیا در این چت فقط امکان چت بین client/server و یا مانند چتروم است
چون می خوام برای شرکت امکان پشتیبانی قرار بدهم می پرسم

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> *phpeproject.ir* 
>    سلام دوست عزیز مورد چت آنلاین را می شه بگی چونه قرار دادی؟؟؟
> آموزش یا چیزی هست در این زمینه
> آیا در این چت فقط امکان چت بین client/server و یا مانند چتروم است
> چون می خوام برای شرکت امکان پشتیبانی قرار بدهم می پرسم


سلام دوستم حالت client/server میباشد
البته خودم تبدیلش کردم اول حالت چترم داشت

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

زمانی که شما آفلاین هستید آیا امکان ثبت پیام برای شما داره؟
توضیحات بیشتری در این زمینه می تونی بدی و آموزش و نمونه کد چون می خوام برای یک وب سایت پشتیبان آنلاین قرار بدهم

----------


## phpeproject.ir

بله پیغام ها میمونه اما به صورت پشتیبانی حرفه ای نیست ولی برای من خیلی خوبه تو نت اسکریپت پشتیبانی انلاین زیاده شما سایتتون با فریمورک هست

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

آره با C#‎+asp.net
ولی البته signalR هستم ولی تا به حال کار نکردم
البته کامپوننت livezila هستم ولی php+mysql
شما در واقع داری از سرویس مربوط به yahoo.messnger استفاده می کنی درسته؟
لطفا اگر امکان داره مراحل کارت را بگو
البته چیزی که من مد نظ دارم این که کاربر با انتخاب بخش مورد نظر بتونه با آن بخش ارتباط برقرار  کنه و چت کنه

----------


## phpeproject.ir

سیستم سایت من با php , mysql و از یاهو استفاده نمیکنم دو تاپشتیبانی دارم اولی همون چت داخل وب سایت بین مشتری و ادمینه و بعدی از یاهو و از هم مجزا هستند 
پشتیبانی اول با سیشن و بانک اطلاعاتی و اجکس کار میکنه

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

می شه بگی از چه سایت یا منابع کمک گرفتی؟؟؟

----------


## phpeproject.ir

اینجا رو یه نگاه بندازید البته من کداش رو تغییر دادم

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

خیلی ممنون یک کم تفهیمش پیچیده است چون php کار نکردم

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> خیلی ممنون یک کم تفهیمش پیچیده است چون php کار نکردم


 خواهش میکنم یه نظر در مورد سایتم بنویسید مشکلی بود در خدمتم

----------


## amlakyaran

دوستان عزیز لطفا در مورد این وبسایت هم نظر بدید
وبسایت املاکیاران
www.amlakyaran.ir

----------


## titreaval

پیشنهاد :
زمان انتخاب خانه های سفارش شده. http://www.amlakyaran.ir/item_list/?...contractType=5 شما می توانید بجای هدایت کردن فرد از صفحه ای به صفحه ی دیگر (صفحه ای جدید باز گردد با سایز کوچک)
برای جستجو . محله ها http://www.iranfile.ir نگاهی بی اندازید .  اگه تهران با بیش از 100 محله را اینجور بزارید ...

اینها مشکلاتی بود که در یک نگاه به سایت شما گرفتم
واقعا مخصوصا بخش اول اذیت کننده هست
شما حتی می توانید از آجاکس هم کمک بگیرید (برای بخش اول)

----------


## refugee

علی به نظرم روی گرافیک دو قسمت : هدر و بدنه , اصلا زحمت نکشیدی .

هدر فکر میکنی چند تا عکس بریدی گذاشتی تو یه عکس و شده هدر . اصلا جذبه که نداره هیچی , شلوغ پلوغ هم نشون میده قسمت ابتدایی سایت و . بهتر نیست یکم افکتی ابری موجی چیزی اضاف بشه ؟

و همچنین قسمت بدنه " متن" کل صفحه رو متن قرار گرفته وبسایت طراحی است نه وبسایت دانلود یا سایت هایی که بیشتر مطلب میذارن . به نظرم شکل  شمایل سایت باید به طراحی و نمونه کار ها و .. بخوره تا اینجوری .

و یه نکته هم در مورد اون بنر فلش : خیلی ساده و افکت های ابتدایی داره .

میدونم زحمت زیادی کشیدی , خسته ام نباشی اما جا برا کار کردن زیاد داره . 

موفق باشی ( گرافیکت ضعیفه نسبت به کد نویسی )

----------


## jamejam123

منم تازه کارم
خیلی خوبه

----------


## azamicu

سلام دوست عزیز اگه میتونی بنر سایتت رو عوض بکن چون دیگه اینجور بنرها منسوخ شده و شما باشد با css طراحیش کنی

----------


## r4hgozar

سلام.
از سایت قبلیتون خیلی بهتر شده.
به نظر بازم کار کنین بهتر میشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## mohamad_torabi

من قالب قبلی تون رو دیده بودم در همون حده بیشتر کار کنید بهترم میشه

----------

